# Riding Moodz...



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2009)

Mountain bike Moodz...
Most of the time when I mt bike I'm in a Jonezing Mood and ready to make that trail my B!tch! 
But sometimes I ride to shake the funk of the day off my brain.  When I'm in a Funk Shakin mood I find myself riding tentatively and sluggish, often with a thought in the back of my mind, "don't eff up and hurt yourself"

If you're a facebook friend you may have noticed my status yesterday about riding to shake a weird funk.  I ended up riding the short loop twice (4.8 miles X2).
The first loop shook the weird funk and the second loop was a rip!  I shaved 5 minutes off my ride time, climbed  a hill with ease that usually kicks my butt, and attacked the downhills!

Do you think its a bad idea to ride if you're not in the right mind set?
Or
Do you think riding is a great release and a good thing to do to shake a weird funk?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

you're on facebook..


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2009)

Most thoughts and stresses from the day leave my brain within 5 minutes of being on the trail as I need full concentration on the ride itself. It's one of the reasons I ride - an escape. I find if I'm in a bad mood at the start of a ride, I tend to ride more aggressively which puts me in a good mood, but it's never intentional.


----------



## Trev (Jul 16, 2009)

Riding puts me in a good moodz...

Yea, plenty of stress n funk around to make you start off still thinking about non-ride stuffages.. it's a great outlet...

Throw some tunes on.. helps get you focused on the ride & music and not the bs that is daily life


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2009)

Usually if I'm in any sort of funk or whatever biking pushes it out of my head pretty quickly.  When I ride I'm typically pushing myself, no matter what my state of mind is.  I have trouble slowing it up and riding too conservatively, though I may skip some obstacles.


----------



## rueler (Jul 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Most thoughts and stresses from the day leave my brain within 5 minutes of being on the trail as I need full concentration on the ride itself. It's one of the reasons I ride - an escape. I find if I'm in a bad mood at the start of a ride, I tend to ride more aggressively which puts me in a good mood, but it's never intentional.



+1 on the full concentration part...Anything that nags in the brain is left at the trailhead for me. I feel that my focus and concentration on ONE thing (staying upright on my bike) is a wonderful change from the "normalcy/lunacy" of baIancing SEVERAL things at once in my daily life. 

In addition, I tend to lead a very happy and positive existence. But, when dark clouds do roll in, mtn biking and the people associated with it have always parted the clouds and brightened my day.


----------



## MLegg (Jul 17, 2009)

*Lamson Love Letter*

This'll get you in the mood - sure worked for me....


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2009)

MLegg said:


> This'll get you in the mood - sure worked for me....



Lame. I guess it's their prerogative, but that still sucks. Was that during normal "business" hours?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2009)

MLegg said:


> This'll get you in the mood - sure worked for me....



Bummer!  I thought that crap had settled down...


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Mountain bike Moodz...
> Most of the time when I mt bike I'm in a Jonezing Mood and ready to make that trail my B!tch!
> But sometimes I ride to shake the funk of the day off my brain.  When I'm in a Funk Shakin mood I find myself riding tentatively and sluggish, often with a thought in the back of my mind, "don't eff up and hurt yourself"
> 
> ...




i tend to begin my rides in the lazy mode and 20 minutes later snap out of it.   seems to me that what ever is on my mind, whether lazyniss or stress, i can shake it by the time i've completed the first climb and have hit a jump or two.  now, having said that, i've also forced the issue a few times and gone riding and made out with trees... so to conclude, i say riding fixes everything but teeth.


----------



## rueler (Jul 17, 2009)

That note left of the car is certainly a downer!!! I feel that a hand written note targeting one car parked at Scoville on a weekday is not going to stop anyone from going there at night or during the weekends...I feel as I always have, these are idle threats left by one rogue employee that will not be carried out by the full force of the town of New Britain. Just my opinion...these notes and "interactions" with NBWD employees have been happening for a couple of years now. If they really wanted to get their message across, they would be out there between 6 and 8pm or on the weekend. Then, they'd be getting overtime!!! and they'd get the message out to more people...I guarantee that more than half of the regular Scoville riders have NO IDEA that there is even a potential problem with the NBWD.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 17, 2009)

could be tricky... if the note is serious a little bit of tact can be used to rectify the situation . . ie: beer with the authoer

beer fixes everything,,,


----------

